# Flying Rats



## mwelliott (Mar 17, 2008)

Just kidding, I was simply making a reference to my post in the story section. I am so excited I have my birds all moved in! Of course I have tons of photos but I will only post a couple here so I dont overwhelm everyone. If you were so inclined to look at others you can view them here.

Mike

ps. The aviary where they were shot is not finished and will be covered in 1/4 hardware cloth.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

How many birds you got?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Their Beautiful! I'm sure you'll enjoy them. I started out with two, 11 years ago - I'm up to 68! I love them all!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I was just thinking about you today and wondered if you got your birds.
They are beautiful


----------



## mwelliott (Mar 17, 2008)

I only have the 4 now but I was considering getting 2 more unflown white Stichelbauts. The white cock evidently has some fancy pedigree and famous flyers in his background but I just thought he was cool. Does anyone know the real name for the color and pattern of the slate gray colored cock? I think they said it was lace or something. 

As expected I am already planning my next loft!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Great looking birds.. and please do cover your aviary with a 1/4" hardware cloth. Would you care to share a photo of your loft?


----------



## mwelliott (Mar 17, 2008)

Certainly not the Taj Mahal but it works for me. Please ignore the mess, I am still trying to figure out the easiest way to maintain everything. If you were wondering it is painted same color and has the same trim and roof of our house to blend in a little.










You probably cannot tell but there is a guillotine-type door that I can operate from the outside where I can cut off access to the mini aviary.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...You do have a way with words that get attention...gullotine-type door!
I had to read that sentence twice. 
What are the dimensions of the coop?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mwelliott said:


> Certainly not the Taj Mahal but it works for me. Please ignore the mess, I am still trying to figure out the easiest way to maintain everything. If you were wondering it is painted same color and has the same trim and roof of our house to blend in a little.
> 
> 
> 
> You probably cannot tell but there is a *guillotine-type door *that I can operate from the outside where I can cut off access to the mini aviary.


I have one of those on my old chicken coop where Scooter and Dory now live.


----------



## mwelliott (Mar 17, 2008)

Right now its 4x4x6 which should to be good for 6 to 8 birds. I have 2 pairs and I am just going to let them breed and not add any others if I can help it. I am building an add-on aviary that will be the same size (4x4x6) and attached to the side. Right now that is a dog kennel that I mounted on the side and works, but is too small. It also has 2 cameras inside and I made a pop-in screen door that fits in the front so my girls can watch the birds without pressing their noses up to the trap. 

Also, very exciting (for me at least) my original pair of white homers are sitting on eggs!  I certainly had nothing to do with it, but it seems I must have set the mood just right.

BTW my I installed safety latches on my guillotine door so when it goes up it locks. This certainly isn't the French Revolution and I do not want to even take the chance.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You're OK. I'm glad you found us.


----------

